# What a prize!



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

So I won a hidden bomb prize from JustinThyme and man he wasn't playing around. Thanks you, Rob and I'll be sure to help out another noob very soon:smoke2: Lots of firsts for me here.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

ooohh.... tubes 


J.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice, love it.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

Rob packed everything really well. Loved the tubes to keep everything safe and sound.


jurgenph said:


> ooohh.... tubes
> 
> J.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice! I saw the thread where you were the first noob to message him for the prize. Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great prize :thumb:


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Holy cow he wasn't messing around.


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

six10 said:


> Holy cow he wasn't messing around.


I was floored.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Walter I get just as much pleasure making your day and you did getting your day made.
Enjoy brother and dont forget to pass along the kindness when you get a chance, thats just one thing that makes this a great forum to be a member of.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

NICE!!


----------



## .cigardude. (Jul 8, 2013)

Good one Rob.


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Super nice


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Mr.Draned (Jan 18, 2015)

Most excellent!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

WOW! That is a nice prize.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Boom:boom:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Great hit Rob, very nice.


----------

